

JQuery Raptor Plugin - bobf
http://www.zurb.com/playground/jquery-raptorize?timed_launch=true

======
demosthe
Wow! That was annoying. Don't click this link while on the phone. No idea what
the plugin does, I closed the window as soon as the website screamed at me.

~~~
pmichaud
That's actually what the plugin does.

------
ck2
The asteroids one to destroy the current page is still at the top of my list.

<http://erkie.github.com/>

------
argarg
Since it's friday. me and my coworker just added this to a fullscreen flash
application we use internally.

------
jcromartie
I want to know when the whole "awesome" thing will pass.

And what is it all about, anyway? Is it my generation's satire of the kind of
crap marketers fed us in our youth? You know, all of that "totally rad" stuff?

~~~
mxavier
Probably whenever the zombie fad passes again. I don't have any evidence to
back this up but I feel like they might have been promulgated by the same
person/people.

------
ankimal
It woke me up after a heavy lunch. Thanks guys!

------
ookblah
hahaha cracked me up

